# "Be at peace"



## Divi

Hi- I'm trying to get a good Dutch translation for "be at peace", but there are so many different ways to word it (and I don't know enough Dutch to know which is correct) so I figured I'd ask. Online translators have conjured up 

"Ben bij vrede", "Ik ga bij vrede zijn", and "Ik zal zijn bij vrede". 

I realize the last two are (hopefully) some translation of "I will be at peace" instead of just "be at peace", but if any are correct I'll take it. I'm not even sure if they're accurate at all because in this sense "be" is imperative and I don't know how to translate that properly. What would be the best way to say either one?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Suehil

'Vredig zijn'


----------



## Joannes

Yes, 'vredig zijn' maybe, but it would depend on the context.


----------



## Jeedade

How about "wees vredig"?


----------



## Forero

To distinguish "to be at peace" from "to be peaceful", would that be "bij vrede zijn" as opposed to "vredig zijn"?


----------



## theo1006

Hi Divi,
 
It all depends on the context.  I take it that you want to translate the imperative ‘be at peace’ and not the infinitive ‘to be at peace’.  The imperative would be a greeting.

The only context I can imagine where Dutch people would use a greeting like that, is in a religious or semi-religious setting.  
You have the parting wish, like what the minister says to the congregation at the conclusion of service: _Gaat heen in vrede_ (leave in peace).  Or you have the Biblical greeting of the angel to Maria: _Vrede zij met U_ (peace be with you).  
Perhaps in circles of modern religiosity (like New Age) people may say _Vrede in je hart_ (peace in your heart).
But I cannot imagine the literal translation _Wees vredig_ to be used anywhere.  Sounds awkward.  The preposition _bij_ does not fit with _vrede_ either.  One can say _het land leefde in vrede_ (the country was at peace), but not _bij vrede_.

Can you tell more about the context?


----------



## Mimi2005

If "be at peace" in this context could mean "be happy with it, be satisfied, be content" , then it can also be translated as "wees tevreden". Otherwise all the answers above can apply.


----------



## Divi

theo1006 said:


> Hi Divi,
> 
> It all depends on the context. I take it that you want to translate the imperative ‘be at peace’ and not the infinitive ‘to be at peace’. The imperative would be a greeting.
> 
> The only context I can imagine where Dutch people would use a greeting like that, is in a religious or semi-religious setting.
> You have the parting wish, like what the minister says to the congregation at the conclusion of service: _Gaat heen in vrede_ (leave in peace). Or you have the Biblical greeting of the angel to Maria: _Vrede zij met U_ (peace be with you).
> Perhaps in circles of modern religiosity (like New Age) people may say _Vrede in je hart_ (peace in your heart).
> But I cannot imagine the literal translation _Wees vredig_ to be used anywhere. Sounds awkward. The preposition _bij_ does not fit with _vrede_ either. One can say _het land leefde in vrede_ (the country was at peace), but not _bij vrede_.
> 
> Can you tell more about the context?


 
Yes, I do mean the imperative. Maybe 'in peace' is better, although I'm not sure. I don't mean it in a religious context per say, but I'm using 'peace' as a more powerful phrase than 'personal contentment'. (Because to be content isn't quite as powerful.) I suppose I mean it in a somewhat eulogistic way, like wishing it on a person; for a person to 'be at/in peace'.


----------



## theo1006

If you want to use the word _Vrede_ then I think _Vrede in je hart!_ may be best, as it is not necessarily connected with religion.
The suggestion _Wees tevreden_ somehow makes me feel that the person you address the wish to is not quite satisfied, whereas you think he should be.  I was thinking of alternatives without the use of _vrede_, but they have the same defect, e.g.  _Maak je geen zorgen_ suggests that the person is worrying.

Bye, Theo


----------

